# Google wallet



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone get this up and going yet? I wanna go play with it









Link?


----------



## mikeytusa (Nov 27, 2011)

I am also hoping to get Google Wallet up and running on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus. Hopefully someone gets this going soon.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

XDA has a thread, but Wallet seems to be hit or miss with the LTE version for now.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Jiibus said:


> XDA has a thread, but Wallet seems to be hit or miss with the LTE version for now.


I saw that I'm hoping those that have hit will post a thread that works for all

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

The instructions posted in that xda thread work fine.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1365360

Make sure nfc is on (it should be unless you disabled it).
Boot to recovery.
Flash the file provided. 
Fix the packages XML as instructed and push it back to the phone.
Reboot.

If it gives you an error, boot back to recovery and fix permissions.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> The instructions posted in that xda thread work fine.
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1365360
> 
> ...


I saw that but not sure how much I trust the safety of my information doing it that way. Probably just paranoid but don't want to have my info stolen or whatnot. Sure it wouldn't I'm just weird.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I saw that but not sure how much I trust the safety of my information doing it that way. Probably just paranoid but don't want to have my info stolen or whatnot. Sure it wouldn't I'm just weird.


So just use the prepaid card. You get $10 on it when you sign up. You don't ever add any info.

And don't be so paranoid.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> So just use the prepaid card. You get $10 on it when you sign up. You don't ever add any info.
> 
> And don't be so paranoid.


lol true and I know I'm working on being less paranoid with my information.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol true and I know I'm working on being less paranoid with my information.


well dont do that....just be smarter with your information.lol


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

When following those directions do the apps optimize or update or what not on every reboot as some are reporting?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> When following those directions do the apps optimize or update or what not on every reboot as some are reporting?


Nope. Just the first one. Worked perfectly.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome I'll try when I get home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thescreensavers (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a FC after the payment went though, this is normal

Also the Optimizing apps is normal, even everytime you cold boot.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

thescreensavers said:


> I got a FC after the payment went though, this is normal
> 
> Also the Optimizing apps is normal, even everytime you cold boot.


Really? Only get it after flashing/wiping 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

what am I missing? i'm in CWM and can't adb doesn't see my device.. do I have to toggle a setting or something?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> what am I missing? i'm in CWM and can't adb doesn't see my device.. do I have to toggle a setting or something?


Go into device manager and update the driver. Choose manually, let me choose, Samsung, adb driver. Then it will work.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I did that to fast boot. In cwm it shows "full" instead of android 1.0 and it won't let me install/update drivers like it would for "android 1.0"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I did that to fast boot. In cwm it shows "full" instead of android 1.0 and it won't let me install/update drivers like it would for "android 1.0"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I know. I don't know what to tell you. That's what I did.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I did that to fast boot. In cwm it shows "full" instead of android 1.0 and it won't let me install/update drivers like it would for "android 1.0"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Try uninstalling the drivers first?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I had to install all current drivers, rebooted comp. then went into CWM and device manager and it still said "full" with an exclamation mark. but this time I was able to update driver. i chose the samsung adb device dated 11-25-11 and it worked great.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

well got it to load... now I just have no notification bar or navigation buttons LOL ill play around some more


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I got it loaded, but I keep getting "Unfortunately, Wallet has stopped. " Even after fixing permissions, twice.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I got it loaded, but I keep getting "Unfortunately, Wallet has stopped. " Even after fixing permissions, twice.


Did your navigation buttons and notification bar disappear? I was able to get into google wallet like this but obviously can't leave it like that.. i tried fixing permissions. I'm assuming something went off track with the packages file but I'm nto sure.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> Did your navigation buttons and notification bar disappear? I was able to get into google wallet like this but obviously can't leave it like that.. i tried fixing permissions. I'm assuming something went off track with the packages file but I'm nto sure.


No, everything else is fine.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> No, everything else is fine.


what rom/ mods do you have? I was on fab with the button/ABM mods. Gonna start fresh and try


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm just running stock/rooted.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

ah I'll give up for now till someone bake's it into there rom. stock deodex (fab's rom) it doesn't change the packages.xml and when i boot back in it gives me the same crap it does before you modify it.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I got mine working. I ran the packages.xml file through the fixer again, and re-pushed it. Everything is up and running.







Now I just need to find somewhere that takes it, so I can spend my $10.00 credit.


----------



## lovellkid (Jul 17, 2011)

This Google Wallet .apk works with no .xml edits. No FC's thus far either ---> GoogleWallet.apk


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Used the one in ROM manager...no problem


----------



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

The APK posted by lovellkid seems to be working beautifully with no edits.... Was even able to redeem the $10 credit... Pretty cool!


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

lovellkid said:


> This Google Wallet .apk works with no .xml edits. No FC's thus far either ---> GoogleWallet.apk


Awesome! App works perfectly. Can't wait to try it in store.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

sweet! thanks. has anyone made a purchase with it yet?


----------



## jawonder (Jun 8, 2011)

Apk install and setup fine just need to use it now.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

lovellkid said:


> This Google Wallet .apk works with no .xml edits. No FC's thus far either ---> GoogleWallet.apk


Do you need to be rooted to install this correctly or just sideload it?


----------



## UnladenSwallow (Nov 28, 2011)

Tidbits said:


> Do you need to be rooted to install this correctly or just sideload it?


I just sideloaded on my stock device and it appears to have worked fine, i have the prepaid google card for 10 dollars showing up and everything.


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

lovellkid said:


> This Google Wallet .apk works with no .xml edits. No FC's thus far either ---> GoogleWallet.apk


Completely stock, locked, and non rooted device. Installed perfectly and added my google prepaid card. Free $10 Playa! Woot!


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

lovellkid said:


> This Google Wallet .apk works with no .xml edits. No FC's thus far either ---> GoogleWallet.apk


has anyone checked the integrity of this file just to be safe?


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

bliynd said:


> has anyone checked the integrity of this file just to be safe?


Call me cheap, but I just wanted my free $10. Times is rough playa


----------



## gunkle (Jun 14, 2011)

bliynd said:


> has anyone checked the integrity of this file just to be safe?


It has the same MD5sum (3729ced6fbee0c8c642fe074e893846f) as the apk recently posted in the xda thread with the original wallet instructions.


----------



## lovellkid (Jul 17, 2011)

bliynd said:


> has anyone checked the integrity of this file just to be safe?


Jesus... lol really? I guess you can never be to safe but... C'MON MAN!


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Has anyone successfully used it yet? I tried this morning but no dice. I touched to the sensor it said sent but it never took.

Sent from my GNex Unicorn


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

lovellkid said:


> Jesus... lol really? I guess you can never be to safe but... C'MON MAN!


I'm sure it wasn't a direct attack on you. I mean we live in a messed up world now a days.

Sent from my GNex Unicorn


----------



## bliynd (Jul 16, 2011)

lovellkid said:


> Jesus... lol really? I guess you can never be to safe but... C'MON MAN!


lol yeah not directed at you, I wasnt sure if you found the apk somewhere and just posted it or what, but when you start punching credit card #'s into an app, its better safe than sorry







no offense


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

On a custom rom it would not install however detox stock rom works just fine just purchased a drink at come and go work perfect
I was on p3droids rom


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have never used Google Wallet until I read this morning it's now in an .apk and working. Got my free $10 and went to the Gas Station to try it out. I was AMAZED, and so was just about everybody else in the store. It's awesome, lol. Total came up ($8.84) I was asked Debit or Credit, I said Credit ... held the back of my Nexus against the little machine and in about 0.5 seconds it went BEEP and transaction complete ... I was stoked, lol.

btw im on the Android Revolution HD Rom ... no issues.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 7, 2011)

anyone know if I download a new rom and re-side load the app from my dropbox account if that will give me a new pre-paid card, or will it will the balance from my initial card?

Will it mess up if i keep reflashing this app?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

biggiephat said:


> anyone know if I download a new rom and re-side load the app from my dropbox account if that will give me a new pre-paid card, or will it will the balance from my initial card?
> 
> Will it mess up if i keep reflashing this app?


Its linked to your google account 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I too enjoyed the guys face when I payed for my gas with it. Thanks for the gas Google

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

Does anyone know if you can use this at the gas stations that have speedpass?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## timgt (Dec 18, 2011)

If you go to google wallet page online you can look at all locations it works at. Near me it works at 7-11, CVS, BP, Sunoco, Petco and a few others I forget


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Or use the Paypass Locator app.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.mastercard.paypass&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tYXN0ZXJjYXJkLnBheXBhc3MiXQ..


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Or use the Paypass Locator app.
> 
> https://market.andro...nBheXBhc3MiXQ..


I don't think that's quite up to date tho as I'm almost positive my 7-11 takes it but its not on there.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ya kum and go is not listed on Google wallet either but that's where I made my first two purchases. And to the guy who mentioned " the look of the clerk" I too found it funny. The clerk was all.. what the hell are u doing? What...what.. u just paid with your phone? ....dude....
Milk 3 bucks
Gas 20 bucks
The look on the clerks face when I tapped my galaxy nexus..... priceless!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks...the paypass app worked great - compared to google wallet online and it didn't seem to miss any stores. Sad part is I don't shop in those stores normally...lots of 7-11s, CVS, Einstein Bagels, etc., but Home Depot is covered, at least. None of the gas stations I use are covered.









So what do you do? Hold your phone up by some receiver they have at the store? I've never seen this in action.


----------



## yakitori (Aug 28, 2011)

Sweet wallet gift card just bought me a 6 pack. Lol


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

yakitori said:


> Sweet wallet gift card just bought me a 6 pack. Lol


Haha nice!!


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Where u would swipe your card. There is a pay pass " tap here" terminal either connected or right on top. All u do is wake your phone and tap. No need to open any app. For me it asks for pin each time. I believe that's a safety measure so no one " taps your pocket"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Where u would swipe your card. There is a pay pass " tap here" terminal either connected or right on top. All u do is wake your phone and tap. No need to open any app. For me it asks for pin each time. I believe that's a safety measure so no one " taps your pocket"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Doodoostains (Jul 17, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Where u would swipe your card. There is a pay pass " tap here" terminal either connected or right on top. All u do is wake your phone and tap. No need to open any app. For me it asks for pin each time. I believe that's a safety measure so no one " taps your pocket"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do you have to put the pin in while its touching the terminal?

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

I used the zip file method that was posted over at xda earlier today. It worked but the app forced closed right after I paid for something so I wiped my phone and did a clean install of Android Revolution HD LTE 2.1.1 and installed the app lovellkid posted in this thread (post #29) and it works perfect!!!

After I installed the apk lovellkid posted I went up to a 7-Eleven just to try it. I put my Galaxy Nexus up to the pad thing (paid for the 6 pack...thanks Google) and the clerk says (at the top of his voice) holy sh#t that was cool. Talk about everyone turning around and looking...lol.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Doodoostains said:


> Do you have to put the pin in while its touching the terminal?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Tap, enter pin, tap done ( second tap may be redundant not sure)
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bp328i (Jul 22, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> Where u would swipe your card. There is a pay pass " tap here" terminal either connected or right on top. All u do is wake your phone and tap. No need to open any app. For me it asks for pin each time. I believe that's a safety measure so no one " taps your pocket"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


When you open the app and have the 4 options Payment cards, Rewards cards, Offers, and Transactions if you press the menu button then go into settings you can set how long the PIN timeout is. It can be set to 1, 5, 15, or 30 minutes.


----------



## digi (Jul 18, 2011)

Is there a way to add your regular debit card? Or do you always have to transfer money to your prepaid card before using it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

digi said:


> Is there a way to add your regular debit card? Or do you always have to transfer money to your prepaid card before using it?
> I think transfer... but I don't think I'd link it straight to any CC or debt card. Just in case...
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## someotherguy (Jun 15, 2011)

digi said:


> Is there a way to add your regular debit card? Or do you always have to transfer money to your prepaid card before using it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Forum Runner


As of right now you have to transfer from a credit card (or debit if it is a mastercard / visa). I transfered from my visa debit, and unchecked save card so it didn't save my visa details anywhere. Seems like the safest route at the moment.


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Are any of the .apks supposed to have xml edits? I'm hearing reports of people getting the "secure element " problem who never flashed the zip version. I'm afraid my phone will randomly get that.

I used the. Apk that was on xda


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

I used the .apk that lovellkid posted.
Worked Awesome! Everywhere around here has those pay pass terminals now. Freaked out the lady at the grocery store, thought I hacked her terminal, it was great! Got the same looks from people in line that I did WAY back in the day when I got my very first over the ear jabra bluetooth, long before most people had even heard of bluetooth! I love looking like I came from the future!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

HiEpic, embarrassing fail today at CVS!









1. Woke up phone
2. Tap
3. Typed in PIN at prompt
4. Tapped again
5. Phone said "Sending...Sent"
6. Phone said "That may not have worked..."
7. Repeat 4-6 repeatedly until other customers in line began to light torches on fire and chant "He's a witch!! Burn him!!!"

Will try again, but everything looked good, but the purchase wasn't completing for some reason. Anything I should have done differently, other than bring a weapon to defend myself?









Looked at the help again, and noticed that the terminal may ask you to hit a button on it to confirm payment type... anyone else have to do that at CVS?


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

I just installed the apk and its worked great! I've used it 3 times since last night with no issues. I always open google wallet and enter my pin before I go into the store so when Im at the register I just tap it and the transaction is instant, takes less than 3 seconds.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

huffers said:


> I just installed the apk and its worked great! I've used it 3 times since last night with no issues. I always open google wallet and enter my pin before I go into the store so when Im at the register I just tap it and the transaction is instant, takes less than 3 seconds.


So you didn't have to make any selections on the terminal, just tap and done?


----------



## XiriX12 (Jul 5, 2011)

Redflea said:


> So you didn't have to make any selections on the terminal, just tap and done?


Yes, I have done it the same way and it beeps to confirm that the transaction is complete. I'm wondering if you HAVE to have the phone application on screen. Or can you just have the app unlocked and use it without having to go into the phone app?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Just use it at McDonalds and it was so cool lol. I'm now sold on Google Wallet!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

Redflea said:


> So you didn't have to make any selections on the terminal, just tap and done?


Yep just tapped it and it went right through. The cashier was pretty confused as to what I was doing haha


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

XiriX12 said:


> Yes, I have done it the same way and it beeps to confirm that the transaction is complete. I'm wondering if you HAVE to have the phone application on screen. Or can you just have the app unlocked and use it without having to go into the phone app?


You don't need to have app on the screen, you just need to have the screen on.


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

huffers said:


> You don't need to have app on the screen, you just need to have the screen on.


 That's correct. It will open the app for you and ask for pin.


----------



## draya1986 (Jul 16, 2011)

I just tried google wallet for the first time at CVS. The cashier was asking me for the last 4 on the card... 
I gave her the last 4 of the user id that shows up and that didn't work... Anyone know where I can find this info?


----------



## th0r615 (Jun 9, 2011)

draya1986 said:


> I just tried google wallet for the first time at CVS. The cashier was asking me for the last 4 on the card...
> I gave her the last 4 of the user id that shows up and that didn't work... Anyone know where I can find this info?


something happened to me. Guess I won't be using it at CVS anymore.


----------



## vacaloca (Dec 19, 2011)

draya1986 said:


> same thing happened to me. Guess I won't be using it at CVS anymore.


This happened to me as well. The last 4 of user ID are not the last 4 of the virtual card. You have to try another store (I did 7-11) and the receipt will have the last 4 of the card. I called the Google Wallet support # and was told this... not sure if there's another way of getting the last 4 without purchasing something. Sounds like CVS needs to fix this 'glitch'. They should not be asking for the last 4 digits for contactless payments.

Source (Page 13, third bullet down):
http://www.smartcard...ance_083109.pdf

Edit: More interesting info:
http://viaforensics....gle-wallet.html

At least for the version of the Wallet app we're using, the nfcTapEvent table on the walletDatastore sqlite DB stores some minimal data in the proto field when the transaction goes through, including the last 4 digits of the Google Prepaid Card (at the very end of the field). I confirmed this by pulling the file from my phone. For one merchant, it also listed the address in that field, as well.

I do not know if data gets saved to this table even if the transaction fails by entering the wrong 4 digits.
If it data does get saved though, the last four digits of the card should be there. Check your phones and see! =)


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just tried it at a cirlce k and didnt work. So I came home to read why it wouldnt work.... DUH I didnt turn on the screen lmao... I was wondering though will it still work with a case on the phone?


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

I just tried it at a town pump that has speed pass. Not sure if that is a supported vendor our wat not but it didn't work. I first tried it with the screen on and then tried opening Google wallet and nothing. The guy was interested in it to so he said try whatever ya want lol and I played around with it for a few and nothing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

millersss said:


> I just tried it at a town pump that has speed pass. Not sure if that is a supported vendor our wat not but it didn't work. I first tried it with the screen on and then tried opening Google wallet and nothing. The guy was interested in it to so he said try whatever ya want lol and I played around with it for a few and nothing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It works with terminals labeled Pay Pass, not Speed Pass. To find places in your area that use it download the PayPass Locator app from the market.


----------



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> It works with terminals labeled Pay Pass, not Speed Pass. To find places in your area that use it download the PayPass Locator app from the market.


Cool thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I've used wallet several times, its amazing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Canary2323 (Jun 11, 2011)

Same here, still feels cool everytime I do it haha. Except when I doesn't work then people just look at your like your ani idiot


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone have this working on a 4.0.3 ROM yet? I'm itching to flash one, but don't want to risk corrupting the secure element on the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Anyone have this working on a 4.0.3 ROM yet? I'm itching to flash one, but don't want to risk corrupting the secure element on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Works on every single 4.0.3 ROM I've tried.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Anyone have this working on a 4.0.3 ROM yet? I'm itching to flash one, but don't want to risk corrupting the secure element on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


No issues for me on any 4.0.3 rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

Veridor said:


> Anyone have this working on a 4.0.3 ROM yet? I'm itching to flash one, but don't want to risk corrupting the secure element on the phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Anyone know the root cause of the corruption of secure elements? I haven't jumped on with Wallet because of this. I've seen two theories but I don't think any sort of confirmation.

Theories:

1. use of non-samsung batteries
2. disabling NFC

I am using the Sammy extended so that's not a problem for me. It's an accidental NFC disabling or some unknown cause that is making me hesitant.


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

alershka said:


> Anyone know the root cause of the corruption of secure elements? I haven't jumped on with Wallet because of this. I've seen two theories but I don't think any sort of confirmation....


Same here ... though I won't be getting my Nexus until tomorrow. In doing some searching on this issue, I've already come across a significant number of people who've had their secure element corrupted. The most recent one happened after the person merely switched out their battery for the extended battery. I'd rather not risk corrupting NFC on my Nexus just to be "cool", until someone is able to figure out the cause(s) of this issue. Even the OP on x*a is saying that you're screwed until you get a new device if this issue pops up. That's sure a great comfort...not. I'd rather hold off until either the apk is further tweaked, known cause(s) is/are determined (not just 'I guess' or 'could be' or 'it didn't affect me'), or a work-around to reset the secure element is found (or found it absolutely can't be reset).


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Hasn't happened to me, but it did happen to a dev friend of mine, and he said he had disabled NFC also, and bam. It died on him.

Sounds like the common denominator here.


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

GWallet worked for me at McDonald's, CVS, and a Marathon gas station so far. Also, able to add money to it from my debit card. My GN is not rooted yet, but in the process of doing that as I type this...glad it works on 4.03 ROMs.


----------



## D_Steve595 (Nov 16, 2011)

Just tested it out with a $6 purchase at 7/11. Worked fine


----------



## BoyBlunder (Jul 20, 2011)

I haven't been able to get it working. I've only tried at CVS, in multiple locations.

I'll approach the register, and when they finish scanning the items, the tell me the amount. I turn on my screen, and tap/place the device on the top of the PayPass thing, and nothing happens. Doesn't prompt me for a PIN, no beeps, nothing.

I've also tried to go INTO the app when doing it, and it doesn't work.

All items have been less than the amount on my prepaid card, so I don't know what the problem is.


----------



## Agent_Cooper (Dec 21, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> Same here ... though I won't be getting my Nexus until tomorrow. In doing some searching on this issue, I've already come across a significant number of people who've had their secure element corrupted. The most recent one happened after the person merely switched out their battery for the extended battery. I'd rather not risk corrupting NFC on my Nexus just to be "cool", until someone is able to figure out the cause(s) of this issue. Even the OP on x*a is saying that you're screwed until you get a new device if this issue pops up. That's sure a great comfort...not. I'd rather hold off until either the apk is further tweaked, known cause(s) is/are determined (not just 'I guess' or 'could be' or 'it didn't affect me'), or a work-around to reset the secure element is found (or found it absolutely can't be reset).


I switched to an extended battery and got the secure element error...got a replacement phone anyway since i was having random reboots and completely losing all service upon reboots. But I am avoiding all roms until someone figures out whats going on. I don't want to risk bricking the wallet functionality of another phone


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

goater1220 said:


> I'll approach the register, and when they finish scanning the items, the tell me the amount. I turn on my screen, and tap/place the device on the top of the PayPass thing, and nothing happens. Doesn't prompt me for a PIN, no beeps, nothing.


Try something other than a CVS? So many places around here (Rochester, NY) have PayPass terminals, I'm finding it harder to find places that DON'T. Make sure when you're "tapping" that you're placing the backside of the phone against the terminal as the NFC antenna is inside the battery of the phone. Make sure your screen is on, you don't need to be in the app though. And... make sure you actually have NFC on/enabled in Android settings!

Depending on the terminal you might need to select Credit on the terminal before the NFC reader in the terminal becomes active. That could be your problem too I 'spose.

Else it's tap, enter pin (if you haven't before the timed out expired, I like to enter it first before I get to the register), and tap again to confirm.


----------



## BoyBlunder (Jul 20, 2011)

Protonus said:


> I have the Verizon/OEM Kickstand case on my phone, which is solid plastic and quite thick on the back of the phone, and it worked great with it on, so I don't think you'd have an issue with any case. However, this probably determines on the strength of the NFC field generated by the terminal. Some may be weaker than others I suppose. But I haven't had a problem yet and I've used it a few times.
> 
> Try something other than a CVS? So many places around here (Rochester, NY) have PayPass terminals, I'm finding it harder to find places that DON'T. Make sure when you're "tapping" that you're placing the backside of the phone against the terminal as the NFC antenna is inside the battery of the phone. Make sure your screen is on, you don't need to be in the app though. And... make sure you actually have NFC on/enabled in Android settings!
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I've only found CVS w/ PayPass capability out here in central MA. Both of the ones I tried didn't work


----------



## huffers (Sep 27, 2011)

BoyBlunder said:


> Unfortunately, I've only found CVS w/ PayPass capability out here in central MA. Both of the ones I tried didn't work


Try mcdonalds. I haven't found one yet that didn't have paypass

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

I just used the .apk to install it and it works fine. used it at McDonalds and sheetz(gas station).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

I just tried it at circle k and it said sent but didn't go through any ideas?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

Sometimes you have to push the credit button on the machine

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

i am getting a stupid error adding card, please try again later when i try to add a google pre paid card. no way around this error from what i can see.


----------



## outerwave (Aug 30, 2011)

I got wallet installed and used it no problem. I really want to top up my prepaid and use it but everytime I attempt to add funds it says they didn't go through. I see the charge as pending on my debit card and eventually it disappears. I've tried another persons debit card same result.

Has anyone else had problems topping up their prepaid? I can't call Google since its not supported

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## deaffob (Aug 16, 2011)

outerwave said:


> I got wallet installed and used it no problem. I really want to top up my prepaid and use it but everytime I attempt to add funds it says they didn't go through. I see the charge as pending on my debit card and eventually it disappears. I've tried another persons debit card same result.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems topping up their prepaid? I can't call Google since its not supported
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Google already specifically stated that they only support" credit cards" at the moment.


----------



## RestlessDroid (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't have a problem adding money to it but I can't get it to work at the register. The last couple of times I've tried the phone says sent but the money is never transferred. I'm following the directions in the app but no luck. Any ideas?

Thanks

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

anyone else not able to add the google prepaid card?


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

i just used mine at whole foods to get some cheese....works perfectly, the cashier guy was like, did you just use your phone to pay for that, i was like yep.... this gnex.....changed my life today


----------



## dr01dx (Dec 21, 2011)

inline6power said:


> anyone else not able to add the google prepaid card?


mine just showed up, just install the apk, set it up with email, make pin...ta da..enough money to feed the people


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

so basically this is my story of trial and error. I didnt use it before rooting my gnex since I honestly didnt think about it because it wasnt installed by default. Once I rooted it, I believe during my usual test-a-rom phase I go through to see where I am comfortable, I saw it came with gummys gapps. I kind of jumped for joy and set it up and started my prepaid card. I think brought it to cvs where at the self checkout it works like a charm. That night gummys b-day edition came out so I clean flashed it and went about my daily life.

Today I went to go pay at cvs and it didnt work.....no response what so ever on the phone.... Then I walked over to mcdonalds to test it and it responded and appeared to send the funds but the cashier pretty much looked at me like I was nuts since nothing was happening. I couldnt tell what the problem was so I just rebooted my phone. Upon rebooting it and looking at the wallet app it claimed "your card was removed from your phone by your bank. Contact Money Network for further instructions." Yea......I was shocked. So I then remove the card and try to re-apply it and get the new favorite error "Error addng card" no matter how many times I try again.

the best part is that after the 1st working effort, i added funds to the google prepaid card...

So I called up Money Network and I swear they are just terrible and useless.....so annoying.....I amnow awaiting a callback from one of their reps to try and do SOMETHING!!

To be clear, I uninstalled and reinstalled the app. I cleared data, and I even reset google wallet. I nandroided back to my state directly after rooting and installed it there only to have the same error.

The really odd thing is that if I titanium backup restore the data for the app, I can see the card and the balance as if its all fine, but when I tried to use it in that state....got the same thing happening as it did in mcdonalds. Once I reboot, it does the card has been removed.......ugh FML


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd call money network. Be prepared to let them think you own a nexus s on sprint.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ddarvish (Jul 22, 2011)

Mellen_hed said:


> I'd call money network. Be prepared to let them think you own a nexus s on sprint.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


yes LIE LIE LIE and tell them u have a nexus s on sprint... also as a last resort option. remind them that even though the phone may not be supported they took money from you using that phone and that they at least owe you a refund... also let them know that you would be happy to file a claim with YOUR CC company for a charge back... fuck the money network people are so stupid...


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I was able to add money using my debit card, make sure you are putting in the cvv code and not your pin. Possible it could vary by bank.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## netbususer (Jan 7, 2012)

Google Wallet works great for me on both AOKP and Codename Android. Just flash the gapps.zip and run the program with NFC enabled. I buy sodas at work with my phone exclusively now.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

netbususer said:


> Google Wallet works great for me on both AOKP and Codename Android. Just flash the gapps.zip and run the program with NFC enabled. I buy sodas at work with my phone exclusively now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea thats what I have been doing but it killed itself after the initial flashing. Ill nandroid my aokp setup and retry codename in hopes and prayers it will live again









NFC comes pre-enabled i believe, so basically reflashing codename and then attempting to reconnect the account will work? just to confirm, you are using the google debit card function right?


----------



## Mrmidnight (Aug 19, 2011)

I originally set it up on Android Revolution, I switched over to Redemption Revolution and it still works.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

damn, no good for me. I need to figure out a way to get the damn card recognized again.....


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

I never had a problem installing the APK onto my Verizon Galaxy Nexus. Now... I have the prepaid card but have not been able to try using Google Wallet for an actual purchase.


----------



## pmoradi2002 (Jan 7, 2012)

I just used it a few minutes ago

NOMNOMNOM


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

not sure if this has been discussed yet or not.....but....i used Titanium backup to link Google Wallet to the market and then i was able to update my Google wallet to the newest version on market.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

stanfna said:


> not sure if this has been discussed yet or not.....but....i used Titanium backup to link Google Wallet to the market and then i was able to update my Google wallet to the newest version on market.


wait are you saying when you click install you are selecting the option for install from market? but doesnt that auto block you from the actual app since verizon blocks it?


----------



## stanfna (Dec 20, 2011)

NyPlaya513 said:


> wait are you saying when you click install you are selecting the option for install from market? but doesnt that auto block you from the actual app since verizon blocks it?


I installed the original wallet.apk that was on Droid Life. then in my list of apps in Titanium backup, i long-pressed on google wallet. there was an option to "attach to market". i clicked this, and then opened market. there was an update available for Google wallet.


----------



## NyPlaya513 (Nov 8, 2011)

stanfna said:


> I installed the original wallet.apk that was on Droid Life. then in my list of apps in Titanium backup, i long-pressed on google wallet. there was an option to "attach to market". i clicked this, and then opened market. there was an update available for Google wallet.


odd, I cannot seem to replicate this as the wallet app refuses to show up in my market


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

stanfna said:


> not sure if this has been discussed yet or not.....but....i used Titanium backup to link Google Wallet to the market and then i was able to update my Google wallet to the newest version on market.


thanks this worked for me! i just updated my app!


----------

